# uv light



## WES53 (Jul 3, 2014)

HI! use a UV light in planted aquarium can be harm my nitrifying bacteria and destroy my nitrogen cycle? also is tru a uv lights kill all virus , bad bacteria fungus and parasites??? What is benefit to use that light or negative? if some one have experience with this case please post me back.thx.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

UV can be used to kill some parasites(SOME not all).It is not really proven 100% effective against any disease as flow and power of light play major roles(there are many ways to apply UV like volume in music).Often the real chance to treat every drop of aquarium water does not take place(disease hides in tank).
UV is very effective at removing "green water" from algae outbreaks and thus leads many to believe it may help battling algae in the tank.
As for bacteria and the survival of your cycled tank like disease most can not pass enough water to kill all bacteria.
There really is alot to learn about UV and should be researched for your specific need.
Hope this helps a little?


----------



## WES53 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi ! So you not recomened uv lights in aquarium! but chemical treatment is not good for plants and other fish even, what is the best way to kill disease?and make health aquarium when water quality are perfect? Ph6,8 Gh10 Kh5 PO3/4 0.25 NH3/4 0.25 NO2 0.1 No3 20mg CO2 ab.20/25mg/l I have different fish and diff erent disease symptoms.thx


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

OK so now we can help.
What fish do you have (all please) ,
What size tank/filter,
and what symptoms are what fish showing?


----------



## WES53 (Jul 3, 2014)

tank 48g all mostly Tetras,like Cardinal,Neon,Phantom,Bentosi,Green Neon,Rummy nose,Danio,s Angelfish,bushnose,plecos,alge eater,few corys


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What do you think is wrong with them?
What is your maintenance schedule(water changes;how much/how often)?
Sounds like a great set up!I myself have several of those fish in my 180G .
What is your ph,kH and gH if you can test.I know my fish do fine in 7.6 pH but my gh (0-2)and kH (3-4)are very low placing me in the soft water range despite pH.


----------



## WES53 (Jul 3, 2014)

Some fish has disease signs,like little fungus,pop eye and Cardinal tetra big stomach with something black in. also 2 of Cardinal tetra has individually white spot (not ich) something else,one has cristal bubble on body and somthing in also,so is bunch of differend disease,that i think use a UV to kill all!!!


----------

